# Complete course on bonus hunting



## TosTos (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi! Would you like to know EVERYTHING about how to make real profit in bets - information, you won't be able to find yourself at one place?

I offer a full course on bonus hunting in Canada, USA, Europe and Asia. It includes all the basic information, types of bets and different strategies for them, antidetect system manual, registration and verification manual, different payment methods, safe bonus wagering manual, contacts of reliable sourses for what you'll need, support chat and so on. 

Everything I offer was actually tested by myself - no one told me what to do, how to do it, so I was gathering information in smaaaaall pieces, losing my own money and time and efforts. And what I offer to you is all of it in one place, with details and support. 

I can't put any link in here for now, so I guess you'll just have to contact me here)


----------



## tommmm (Jan 13, 2022)

any proof of results?


----------



## TosTos (Jan 13, 2022)

tommmm said:


> any proof of results?


What proofs exactly you expect? Screenshots from my accounts, and then from my different cards or e-wallets? How will you be able to tell that those transactions are from bonuses?....


----------



## TosTos (Jan 13, 2022)

ThomasFinger said:


> Thanks for the useful information


Information about bonus hunting can be found at every corner, it's known to everyone, but can they actually put it into practice successfully?) So many things no one tells you)


----------

